# "Ganymede, Gallantry, Giants & Gin"...Looking for something different...



## G8Sentry (May 25, 2005)

I'm looking to start a GURPS (3rd ed)**  cross-genre game in the Greensboro/Winston-Salem/High Point area.  The general setting is Victorian Steampunk (1830-1895 but will have varied history) where Elves, Dwarves, Ogres and other creatures of legend live alongside humans in a world of sorcery & steam! This is a setting where Babbage's Difference Engine brought about the Information Age simultaneously with the Industrial Revolution. Edison's theory of Luminescent Ether is correct, and vessels ply the Etheric Oceans between the worlds! The British, Prussian, and Ottoman Empires vie for control of rich otherworld colonies! Explore lost Martian Tombs, Brave Egyptian Curses and see the wonders of the Mayan Empire! This is a setting where Jules Verne, HG Wells, Edgar R Burroughs, Sir Conan Doyle and HP Lovecraft reported facts, not fiction! Source material is from a variety of games, with Space 1889 contributing to world designs. 
(Looking for mature players, preferrably with transportation or who can provide a playing space if not.)
**[I may be able to do this in D20 3.5 or Tri-Stat - pending on available source material]


----------



## Dailen (Jun 2, 2005)

*Ahhhh...plight of the southern gammer*

Here there....Greensboros a bit far for us (we have kids). plus i've only gammed 1 and 2E, and still teaching my man the game---changing something will confuse him. (he's a big Bubba) any way. if I hear of someone that might fit with you, I'll pass your name on. Do you know of any gammers north of you? were in Patrick county VA, on the NC line. Happy Huntin'


----------



## G8Sentry (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Dailen -
The only game I know of further North is in Reidsville - a 7th Seas game.  They play on multiple nights, but I would need to look for an email contact for the host - I usually private message or phone her.  If you'd like to pass on a contact method (email, AIM) I'd be happy to pass it on to her.  Not sure how she's set for players at the moment.  Also there IS a game going on in Winston-Salem if that's any closer - And I may be starting a D&D game there as well.


----------



## Dailen (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey G8Sentry

      Sounds like a plan,  hubbys a truck driver so 
the multi night might be tough (never know, could be his home nites  ) 

Thank you..finding gammers around here is tough- I have the lady of pain
tat on my wrist and nobody has a clue about her....Sad.   Aztec? they ask.

Finding players in New England was never a problem, down here it's like
pulling teeth while teaching all the scripts to the 6 Star Wars movies, to 
a person with poor english.
ahh - I have vented,...life is better for the moment  

Dailenzolabin@Yahoo.com


----------

